# pics from Sparta, WI R100



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

more


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

more


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

lookin good buddy


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

Looks like a blast! I've always wanted to shoot the R100. Sure would make for a long weekend though.

How are the lines? Is there a lot of waiting in between shots?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

and more


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

i'm not gunna waste time to resize every photo that is failing to upload, but you guys get the point, definitely a fun day. i ended up 43 up, i shoulda been way above 50, but shot a five, right at the end, and a few 8's lol


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

That looks like a fun time fun. Never attended the R100 shoot here but I want to.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> and more


cool pics and good shooting!! next year its both days.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

more pics coming soon!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

more


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

the little guy and a cool target


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

I shot the Tampa R100 and it was a great time!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

it was!! the only time there was a long wait was right at the beginning of the ranges.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

the giraffe was 52 yards, i know it looks closer but it isn't!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

here's me shooting a 36 yard Gems Bok and my shot process, starting with range, binoc, fine tune range, dad missed the ranging part though.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml1NdMdnQlw


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> the giraffe was 52 yards, i know it looks closer but it isn't!


52 [email protected]@??!! How come the two guys in my group shot for 40 and smoked the 12? I aimed for 45 and hit right where my 40 was. And I'm pretty sure they didn't move it.


----------



## $$$ (Jun 20, 2011)

nice


----------



## Booner Chaser (Jun 10, 2011)

We were just ahead of another group who shot the just for fun class with rangefinders and they told us afterwards that it was 40.


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

idk, we shot it for 53, and hit just above the 12, the guy behind us got a 12 on it.... 52 even.


----------



## McChesney (Jan 5, 2009)

Cool....looks like a real good time!


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

12-RING SHOOTER said:


> idk, we shot it for 53, and hit just above the 12, the guy behind us got a 12 on it.... 52 even.


.


Garbage can lid for a 10 ring, you can be off 8 yards and hit a 10 still, I shot it for 51 i think and was out of the 1, 2 by a inch if i remember correctly, Not everyone aims the same way same reason I shoot everything it seems 3 yards differen then you and our arrows roughly go to the same spot.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

cool, it looks like u had a good time, there was one down here in Tampa but I wasnt here in Florida when they had it, but I really wanted to go, maybe next year.

I bet that was something else having to get those arrows out of that giraffe on top of that ladder!


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> cool, it looks like u had a good time, there was one down here in Tampa but I wasnt here in Florida when they had it, but I really wanted to go, maybe next year.
> 
> I bet that was something else having to get those arrows out of that giraffe on top of that ladder!


i didn't pull arrows, but they're really easy to pull, since they're one time using inserts


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

You just shot the Africa side?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

N7709K said:


> You just shot the Africa side?


yep, just sunday, will shoot both sides next year.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

it was a blast when i went. but why are you using fat arrows? i can fit 3 of mine in one of them! 

btw how did bob end up doing?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> it was a blast when i went. but why are you using fat arrows? i can fit 3 of mine in one of them!
> 
> btw how did bob end up doing?


because fat arrows give me more points, bob was 52 up.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Great pics Dylan! Looks like a blast.


----------



## MAbowhunter11 (Dec 14, 2010)

how did ya place?


----------



## 12-RING SHOOTER (Jul 27, 2010)

2nd. i had a pretty bad last 5 targets that dropped me from 1st to second.


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

Mathewsju said:


> it was a blast when i went. but why are you using fat arrows? i can fit 3 of mine in one of them!
> 
> btw how did bob end up doing?



When all the Pros start using field arrows for 3d and WINNING...he can switch. funny how that guy was hiiting the apple at 86 yards with Fatboys and won the Iron buck contest..oh yeah and busting the lifesaver off the boat at 50 yards...hmm didnt think or i was told Fatboys dont fly past 40 yards..LMAO!!!


----------

